# I need some feedback on my logo.



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey all, 

I'm a graphic design student. I recently did some revisions on my personal logo, and I really like how it turned out so far. However, I got a comment today that it looks too Wiccan. After I googled the Wicca symbol, I could see the resemblance. 

What do you guys think? Is it too similar to the Wiccan symbol, or do you think its fine? Feedback is much appreciated!

Logo:
https://www.behance.net/gallery/29872715/Personal-Branding-12

Wicca Symbol:


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Seems rather nice. I wonder if this is for some psychic business or something like that?


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Seems rather nice. I wonder if this is for some psychic business or something like that?


Nope, it's for my personal branding and freelance business. Do you think it looks too psychic-oriented for a personal logo? 
Idk, I'm just trying to get some outsider opinions.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

I r8 8/8 m8.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I see: playful, lively and energetic, clean, pristine, techy, "new." I see a star, and no semblance of the Wiccan symbol. If anything when it stands solo, I see a slight resemblance to the Anarchist symbol (which is sort of funny considering how clean and corporate your stuff looks), but mainly a star and certainly nothing to do with Wicca:










Concerning the rest of your package, I actually really like your original signature logo. I feel it has much more character than the stiff geometry of your star, which alongside your geometric pattern, may not mesh too well with your script font. Very clean, but I'm just a sucker for hand drawn stuff. I'm sure as an aspiring designer you're familiar with the Deepend Design Podcast? Mikelle, one of the hosts, handles her signature very well:










That geometric pattern is lovely, but a bit heavy on it's representation. In fact, I think I may have used that geometric pattern a year ago on some post cards.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

You alternate a lot between hard and soft elements. The lines in the circle and the geometric pattern for the background are hard and have a modern, cutting edge feel. But the circle in the logo, the color palette, the gradients, and the choice of font are all very soft. 

For me, I didn't take away a singular impression when I first saw it because of the contrasting elements. 

A few adjectives that come to mind:

artsy
feminine
cutesy
young


If I had to guess at what kind of artwork you make based on this, I would think something along these lines:
















































I'm not really sure what your ultimate objective was in terms of impression, so just thought I'd give you what I see.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

You know those clocks they have people with Dementia draw?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

You have the rationale of this being an A/ in your name. I don't think a possible wiccan association is a bad thing even if somebody thinks of it, it adds a little mystery. Overall it doesn't look like you are advertising for occult services or anything so I don't think its a problem.

Signature pattern is a nice sophistication, (maybe more careful strategy of where to use it and not over use). but I wonder about showing the symbol several different ways. Can you associate the pattern without using the multi-color symbol? I'm only saying this because I've been thinking about this for myself. Because of use online with websites where people want to keep design clean and have more to show than just a logo, I think companies are going for sophisticated design in the line quality or composition (or a coordinating pattern) while keeping it one-color (logo symbol) where possible. Just a thought.

Nice readable script choice - connected script being fashionable or trendy right now can't hurt.

I like the use of the pattern on the back of the card and inside of the envelope.


----------



## prexego (Oct 12, 2015)

Personally, i dont like it too much. It reminds me of those angsty teen posts like mentioned above^^^ Kinda looks childish. The only thing i really like is the envelope.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

prexego said:


> Personally, i dont like it too much. It reminds me of those angsty teen posts like mentioned above^^^ Kinda looks childish. The only thing i really like is the envelope.


I think cuteness can be modified with just a little editing. Ya know Picasso said something about the secret being what to leave out.

I get how you are probably thinking geometric with the caviar dreams font but maybe with the script (headlines) you could do something less noticeable for the "text" font?


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Pilot said:


> You alternate a lot between hard and soft elements. The lines in the circle and the geometric pattern for the background are hard and have a modern, cutting edge feel. But the circle in the logo, the color palette, the gradients, and the choice of font are all very soft.
> 
> For me, I didn't take away a singular impression when I first saw it because of the contrasting elements.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if those reflect my personal style, but they are all very aesthetically pleasing. I could use some of those design elements for future reference.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Old Intern said:


> I think cuteness can be modified with just a little editing. Ya know Picasso said something about the secret being what to leave out.
> 
> I get how you are probably thinking geometric with the caviar dreams font but maybe with the script (headlines) you could do something less noticeable for the "text" font?


Huh, I honestly never saw "cuteness" or in my logo/branding. Care to elaborate? What parts are "cute"?
(I never saw the correlation to angst-y teen posts either. Lol)

I'll consider that suggestion by the way. Thank you.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Huh, I honestly never saw "cuteness" or in my logo/branding. Care to elaborate? What parts are "cute"?
> (I never saw the correlation to angst-y teen posts either. Lol)
> 
> I'll consider that suggestion by the way. Thank you.


I'm not overwhelmed with cuteness if I look at it, but I may not see it with fresh eyes as much as some of your other commentators. You and I have probably looked at a few different connecting scripts because it's a trend, and a lot of cool stuff is available to try out. Most of these scripts are curly and informal. The curly, rather than angular, will be seen as feminine rather than a more angular, tighter, less round looking font. 

Nothing wrong with a more feminine look, or even combining feminine casual with a more architectural element - as long as it looks like you did it on purpose. I don't know if you saw any blog posts about the Mad Men, Sterling Draper Price logo; people were saying it had an iconic 70's look because of a particular curly script. The fonts used in that logo, you could say they made contradictory statements or had very contrasting looks to them (used together). Contrast can be good if you don't have too many things going on at once. Soooo, the logo and logotype symbol staying more consistent or just refining, editing a few variations or decoration out of the overall plan - would make it end up more authoritative or respected - without taking all the personality out of it.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I like the signature, but I'm not sure about the colours in the logo. They're a bit boring, maybe you could write your name in a different colour (like a dark red or purple) to add some contrast.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a graphic design student. I recently did some revisions on my personal logo, and I really like how it turned out so far. However, I got a comment today that it looks too Wiccan. After I googled the Wicca symbol, I could see the resemblance.
> 
> ...



I'm a graphic designer, so I can give some pointers!

First of all I think there is some miscommunication between the font and the logo. The logo is very thin and 'logical', and the first font is very natural and the second font is very delicate. 

I would not have so much character for the second font though. Ideally the second font would be a font which would be easy to read.

Here are some great free fonts that has character, but without compromising the readability:
https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Open+Sans
https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Montserrat
https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/PT+Sans

The logo symbol is not a problem if you ask me. I think it looks fine. What you should think about is if you want an organic feel or an industrial feel. If you want the organic feel you could draw it by hand, and scan it. That way it will play better with the font.

I would also not have so many colours in the logo, save that for the profile. If you want a broader color range for the logo I would suggest a gradient.

The colors should also not be so similar. A bit of contrast there would be great! 

I have added some quick ideas in the following picture:


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Wiz said:


> I'm a graphic designer, so I can give some pointers!
> 
> First of all I think there is some miscommunication between the font and the logo. The logo is very thin and 'logical', and the first font is very natural and the second font is very delicate.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Great ideas. 
Yeah, the multi-colored logo would be the next thing to go. I was on the fence about it earlier, but I kept it for now. 

I also like the idea of a simpler sans serif as the digital illustration | graphic design font.
I just need to learn to let go of my personal biases. I love those two fonts a little too much. Lol

Thank you for taking the time for some quick comps as well!


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Old Intern said:


> I'm not overwhelmed with cuteness if I look at it, but I may not see it with fresh eyes as much as some of your other commentators. You and I have probably looked at a few different connecting scripts because it's a trend, and a lot of cool stuff is available to try out. Most of these scripts are curly and informal. The curly, rather than angular, will be seen as feminine rather than a more angular, tighter, less round looking font.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a more feminine look, or even combining feminine casual with a more architectural element - as long as it looks like you did it on purpose. I don't know if you saw any blog posts about the Mad Men, Sterling Draper Price logo; people were saying it had an iconic 70's look because of a particular curly script. The fonts used in that logo, you could say they made contradictory statements or had very contrasting looks to them (used together). Contrast can be good if you don't have too many things going on at once. Soooo, the logo and logotype symbol staying more consistent or just refining, editing a few variations or decoration out of the overall plan - would make it end up more authoritative or respected - without taking all the personality out of it.


Ohh okay. I see what you're saying now. 
I started out with an angular font, but I didn't like how it made everything too linear. So, I tried to combine clean, angular lines and shapes with the soft color palette and character of the header font. Hopefully it looks like a good harmony. I'll probably refine it several more times in the future, haha.
Thank you!


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Nope, it's for my personal branding and freelance business. Do you think it looks too psychic-oriented for a personal logo?
> Idk, I'm just trying to get some outsider opinions.


I mean, if you think it looks cool, then that's okay.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Wiz 

Love Open Sans. Use it a lot for my current job.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Pilot said:


> @_Wiz_
> 
> Love Open Sans. Use it a lot for my current job.


Definitely my top 3. It's usually my go-to whenever I want a simple, basic, yet stylish font.


----------

